# Searching for Standard Poodle Breeder in New York State



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Welcome! Here's a good place to start your search:









🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES PLEASE READ THIS FIRST What this list is NOT: This list is not an endorsement of any breeder by Poodle Forum This list is not a list to just go buy from without doing more investigation This list is not comprehensive What this list IS: This...




www.poodleforum.com





There's a high demand for puppies right now, due to covid, so your best bet is probably to get on a waitlist. And if you're open to an older puppy or adult, be sure to let the breeder know.


----------



## StandardPoo (Dec 15, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Welcome! Here's a good place to start your search:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, Peggy...we are now on a list.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

StandardPoo said:


> Thank you, Peggy...we are now on a list.


Wow! That was fast! Congratulations!

Is it a breeder from that list? Did they give you any indication of how long the wait will be?


----------

